# Decoy Trailors?????



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a couple of questions for those of you who use enclosed trailors for hauling your decoys? How many fullbody decoys can you get in certain size trailors? So what I am asking is what size trailors do you all use and how many fullbody's can you get in them? I only want to buy a trailor once, so any information or ideas that you can give me on types or sizes would be great... Thanks a lot guys..
Bandhunter


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I have a homemade 4'x4'x8' enclosed and can haul just short of 4 dozen.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

We have a 6x12 ramp door with a 32" side door. Our trailer is divided with a 4' high wall behind the front door. The front is used for storage of blinds, robos, waders etc. We can Cram (and I mean cram!!) 5 finishers,and 14 dozen fullbodies in there. Normally we run around 12 dozen and this takes up *all* of the rear space and still allows the front for easy access to the misc. stuff.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

i have a 6 by 12 we have had 12 dozen full bodies in it before and 6 blinds


----------



## rmiller (Jun 4, 2005)

I have a 6-10-6'6 and right now i have 9 full bodies 4 doz sillys and 2 dozen shells, and I would say i could fit another 2 or 3 doz full bodies but it would be crambed.


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

ok i got a question how can you afford 14 dozen full bodies?


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Buy a couple dozen decoys every year. Or get a good job. I was thinking about 8 dozen fullbody's, 6 dozen shells. Along with various other addons. meaning just for fun decoys. :wink: 
Bandhunter


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

We have a 6x12 with a ramp back door and a side entrance door. With no blinds in the trailer we have crammed 240 fullbodies into the trailer. We usually have 5 blinds and 150 full bodies in the trailer with room to spare. If you are buying a trailer try to find one with a ramp door in the back you won't regret it. Also, if it has lights inside that is a nice bonus. If it doesn't, its not to hard to rig up lights by yourself.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Also look for some with flood lights on the exterior, they work extremely well for setting up. I have seen them before on Wells Cargo trailors. You might have to install them yourself but definetly a great investment.

rmiller, you can only fit nine full bodies in that trailor? Wow. :lol:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

careful about the corn stocks denting the back door tho if u get a ramp door we can get a 4 wheeler in ours easy and we dont have a ramp door cuz somtimes when they get wet they can get real slippery and stuff and its an extra 500 dollars too im find with walkin in ours buts im sure its easier with the ramp door


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a 8x10 enclosed 5 1/2ft high. I made a lay down rear door that I extended out 4in. Inside I have 28 bigfoots, 2 doz shells, 8 doz floater duck decoys, 1 doz full body duck decoys,2 lay down blinds, 2 mojo flyers, 2 swimmers, 10ft flat bottom boat with a fold down blind, 4 rolls of swamp grass, life jackets, waders, extra batterys and chargers for motorized decoys, 2 12 volt batterys for the trolling motor, and a pile of misc. junk. Spent two years trying to get all arranged. Finially built shelfs and sides on the inside to hold it all. Works well.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've got a 6x14x6 v-nose with rear ramp door and I put a four wheeler, 5.5 dozen GHG hanging on conduit rods, 1.5 dozen foots, 1 dozen GHG Snows, 6 hardcores, 1.5 dozen FB Mallards, 4 dozen silos, 3 dozen shells, 2 migrators and a finisher and spinners and all kinds of other field hunting junk and still have a little room left, its all about having a good system, my system is gonna have to get a little more effienct for all the new dekes coming out this year.


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a 14 by 7 v-nose trailer with ramp back door and a side door.I have a clothing rod across the front ( in the nose) for anything that will hang up. I have 73 Grand mag shells,12 Avery sleeper shells, 36 full bodies, 48 wind socks, 2 wing wavers, 7 goose magnets, 48 Mag goose shils., 34 full bodies Mallard decoys and 24 mallard shils., 12 mallard shells, Three lay-outs, two wheel decoy hand cart. and all the other little stuff you need for a great hunt. There is still some room left over, not a lot but some. :roll: :computer:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

any trailor for sale?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> We can Cram (and I mean cram!!) 5 finishers,and 14 dozen fullbodies in there.


When you think it's full and one more won't fit, take a lap around the field and magically there is room for another layer or two. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Could you guys post your addresses? I'd like to "look-over" what you have.

:beer: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

6x12x6'6"", 10 doz fullbodies with 6 blinds and all our gear, clothes, and coolers, takes a little work to repack it but like they said rig up some lights, we attached car flood lights to the outside on the rear just for setting up in the morning, flip them on and you can put them out and see your whole spread :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Fill the back of the pickup, an old pickup box trailer with a stock rack fill that, unload at field, go back for another load. Thats all us outfitters can afford.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

If that is all you can afford maybe you should quit... And become a clown? I mean sense G/O are such an major contributor to the ND way... I dont know just a thought.. Thanks guy for all the help that answers a lof of my questions, but keep them coming this is actually a fun thread to read.. :beer: 
Bandhunter


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

BandHunter said:


> If that is all you can afford maybe you should quit... And become a clown? I mean sense G/O are such an major contributor to the ND way... I dont know just a thought..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I hear the new Superduper Walmart in Fargo is looking for a new greeter g/o. :beer:


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Young'in said:


> ok i got a question how can you afford 14 dozen full bodies?


At $300 per dozen, depending on what brand and if they were on sale, that's only $4,200.

Some of us spend close to that on booze in a year.

Decoys just seem to add up over time.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

4curl, that is my life's dream once I turn 65. CRP doesn't come out until then so I'll have to outfit for a few more years. :lol: On the serious side of things. If you want something free that workd very well for storing decoys. See your seed company or farmers that get there beans in these big bags. They will hold a bunch of decoys and are designed to work with a forklift so they have handles. Work great for hanging in the off season and hauling to the field. Tip of the day :beer:


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah and i live in canada so i guess the decoys are more for me. But the there going down in price now.


----------



## rmiller (Jun 4, 2005)

goosebusters, You know what i meant. 9 doz. :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would get a 6x12 you can fit a load into them. Thats a good size


----------

